# Is Kirkland dog food a good kibble?



## Echo4delta (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm thinking about switching pedigree to Kirkland dog food. Bad idea or good?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Wellin comparison to pedigree,yes! Pedigree is crap. :/ if you are buying on a budget I would check out mr.chewy.com and you can get quality food for a good price! I would suggest Acana, Orijen or Instinct,but those are the best out there and can be pricy. Maybe try Blue Buffalo Wilderness or even Taste of the Wild if cost is an issue.


----------



## Echo4delta (Apr 3, 2013)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Wellin comparison to pedigree,yes! Pedigree is crap. :/ if you are buying on a budget I would check out mr.chewy.com and you can get quality food for a good price! I would suggest Acana, Orijen or Instinct,but those are the best out there and can be pricy. Maybe try Blue Buffalo Wilderness or even Taste of the Wild if cost is an issue.


Thank you

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

its the best bang for your buck. for that price you wont do better. Some dogs do great on it, some don't . If it works for your dogs then go with it. I personally did not like the results I saw but my dogs went from orijen top of the line food to that sooooo you could see a difference. I know many who feed it and their dogs thrive very well on it. Way better then Evo or pedigree or foods like that .


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Kirkland isn't much better, do your research on the company and Diamond.

Saying Kirkland is the best bang for the buck is like saying gravy train is the best bang for the buck, relatively speaking.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

KMdogs said:


> Kirkland isn't much better, do your research on the company and Diamond.
> 
> Saying Kirkland is the best bang for the buck is like saying gravy train is the best bang for the buck, relatively speaking.


LOL!! :rofl: gravy train --eeeeek!! I knew someone who had their boxer on this. The dog looked horrible, was so fat and had a horrible coat!


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

the only thing about switching foods is it will take the dogs belly a little while to get used to the switch.

so what your thinking could be no good could actually be an asdjustment period.

i just wouldnt give up to fast on any one kind until the dogs system had time to adjust.

then if it dont work you got to go thru the whole process again.

we've found a good quality 24/18 that gets pretty much used up and produces a small stool.

but on top of that we also have every kind of nutritional supplement you can think of,

especially now in the dead of summer, electrolytes in the water, plenty of shade, and keepin the fleas down.

like i said look around and dont give up to quick on one,
i'm sure you'll find something

good luck


----------



## Echo4delta (Apr 3, 2013)

surfer said:


> the only thing about switching foods is it will take the dogs belly a little while to get used to the switch.
> 
> so what your thinking could be no good could actually be an asdjustment period.
> 
> ...


Thanks. That's what I'm doing, shopping around and seeing what brands are good also that's not too pricey as well.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

sometimes the price will fool you,
just because it dosent cost as much dosent mean 'more bang for the buck'

plus depends on how many your feeding, if its only one and you dont plan on getting another dog.

the better you take care of your dog thru diet, means less trips to the vet,

which means more $$$$$$$$$ in your pocket.

and if you only have 1, 2 or three dogs, and bad as i hate to say this..................

i would listen to the girls up here, they seem to be smarter than the men,

because we [the men] mean well but tend to be a little harsh,

no one means harm, just not as tactful.

and i'll tell you that includes me also.

if you post something in a thread and i agree, i'll usually agrre, then if i look at another thread and i see something that you posted that i dont agree with, i'm not trying to be rude,

it just comes across like that, us men got no couth, well except

K.M. the way HE talks HE seems more tolerant than the rest of us.

but good luck look around come back and post, this is about the only place i can find.

i'm computer illiterate [a dummy]


----------



## Echo4delta (Apr 3, 2013)

surfer said:


> sometimes the price will fool you,
> just because it dosent cost as much dosent mean 'more bang for the buck'
> 
> plus depends on how many your feeding, if its only one and you dont plan on getting another dog.
> ...


Haha, this thread has a lot of info. So I've decided to get taste of the wild and see how that goes! I also checked nutrisource and the ratings is good but it all depends on my dog if he's allergic or not

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

I have 7 bullies, 2 border collies, an Aussie, a chihuahua, and a mutt. ALL of my dogs eat 4health whitefish and potato. It's pretty much the cheaper version of TOW. It's grain free, a pretty decent quality (gets an A on the pet food scale thread), and it's $36 for 30 lbs which is about $10 cheaper than TOW. ALL of my dogs thrive on this. They are shiny, don't smell, and thick but not fat. I go through a bag every 2-3 days. Yea I could switch to purina and save A LOT of money but in the end my dogs health is more important than money in the bank.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Echo4delta (Apr 3, 2013)

Princesspaola21 said:


> I have 7 bullies, 2 border collies, an Aussie, a chihuahua, and a mutt. ALL of my dogs eat 4health whitefish and potato. It's pretty much the cheaper version of TOW. It's grain free, a pretty decent quality (gets an A on the pet food scale thread), and it's $36 for 30 lbs which is about $10 cheaper than TOW. ALL of my dogs thrive on this. They are shiny, don't smell, and thick but not fat. I go through a bag every 2-3 days. Yea I could switch to purina and save A LOT of money but in the end my dogs health is more important than money in the bank.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That's another thing lol I live in hawaii even the dog food that's a good price in your side it's cheap but when it gets to the island is expensive, $5 more of its original price.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Corey209 (May 5, 2013)

I fed my dog the Kirkland lamb vegetable crap for about 2 months. The entire time he had nasty smelling farts and his stomach coloring was reddish which was different then from before I fed him Kirkland. His stools were also pretty large, so compared to what I was feeding him (natural balance synergy) that food is not a good pick for my pup. I recently switched to Natural Balance limited ingredient lamb and brown rice so hopefully that'll be good for him. I'm also only feeding 2 1/2 cups a day instead of an unlimited supply of food all day.


----------



## Echo4delta (Apr 3, 2013)

I heard about the "natural balance etc.." I switched to taste of the wild and my dog seems to love it.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ashley (Dec 27, 2012)

Taste of the wild is a good choice I fed it for awhile an he looks great

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Echo4delta (Apr 3, 2013)

Ashley said:


> Taste of the wild is a good choice I fed it for awhile an he looks great
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Roger that! Taste of the wild is high in protein does that mean it will bulk my dog up?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

